# Circuito lineal, sencillo. Método de mallas



## *Rafa* (Ene 19, 2008)

Hola qué hay, soy nuevo por aquí. Soy estudiante de ingeniería técnica electrónica y es mi primer año. Tengo dudas con un circuito, que como verán es bastante fácil. Creo que se resolverlo, pero necesito que alguien me confirme si lo que hago está bien.

Se me olvidó poner en la imagen:
Req=(100*200)/(100+200)
¡Están bien planteadas las ecuaciones?
Una vez obtenida Ia, ¿si quisiera averiguar la intensidad que pasa por la resistencia de 100 ohmios como podría hacerlo?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 19, 2008)

Si estan bien, supongo que ese -61 es un -6 con error de tipeo.

Si conoces Ia y tenes en cuenta que lo que tenes es un divisor de corriente, haces:

I100 = Ia * 200/(100+200)


----------



## *Rafa* (Ene 19, 2008)

Hola, gracias por la rapida contestación, creo que lo he entendido.
Igualmente, para I200 será:
I200=(Ia*100)/100+200

Si no es mucho pedir, me gustaría que me corroboráseis si las intensidades para las demás resistencias las deduzco bien:

I500=6/500;
I400=[6-(I500*500)]/400;
I1000=[(Ia-Ib)*1000]/1000; I1000=Ia-Ib;

¿Estaría bien calculado, así como los signos de las intensidades?

Gracias por su ayuda, y saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 19, 2008)

No, te equivocaste resolviendo el sistema de 2x2.

Eso da:

Ia = 9/550 
Ib = 3/550  
Ia-Ib = 3/275


----------

